# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  Law School Postgraduate Taught Scholarships for International Students in UK, 2014  R

## لارين

School of Law, University of Warwick is offering postgraduate scholarships in all LLM programmes. Applicants must already hold an offer from the School of Law and be able to meet the English language requirements by the end of March 2014, to be eligible for these scholarships. The following scholarships will be awarded: General Scholarship (international students), Upendra Baxi Scholarship (Indian students), Latin American Scholarship, African Scholarship and Pakistan Scholarship. Application should be submitted till 31st March 2014.

Study Subject (s): Scholarships are provided in all LLM programmes at University of Warwick. Upendra Baxi Scholarship (1 award) is reserved for the LLM in International Development Law and Human Rights.
Course Level: Scholarships are available for pursuing postgraduate taught degree level at University of Warwick.
Scholarship Provider: School of Law, University of Warwick
Scholarship can be taken at: UK

Eligibility: Applicants must already hold an offer from the School of Law and be able to meet the English language requirements by the end of March 2014. Only candidates with an outstanding academic performance in law or a related subject degree will be considered. We also value relevant work experience.

Scholarship Open for International Students: International students (General Scholarship), Indian students (Upendra Baxi Scholarship), students from Latin American countries (Latin American Scholarship), African students (African Scholarship) and Pakistani students (Pakistan Scholarship) can apply for these postgraduate scholarships.

Scholarship Description: The Law School is offering a range of scholarships for students wishing to study at LLM level. Only candidates with an outstanding academic performance in law or a related subject degree will be considered. They also value relevant work experience. No separate application form is necessary. The following scholarships will be awarded: General Scholarship, Upendra Baxi Scholarship, Latin American Scholarship, African Scholarship, Pakistan Scholarship and Warwick Law School Graduate Scholarship.

Number of award(s): Total 18 postgraduate scholarships are offered. (General Scholarship: 8, Upendra Baxi Scholarship:2, Latin American Scholarship: 1, African Scholarship: 1, Pakistan Scholarship: 1 and Warwick Law School Graduate Scholarship: 5)

Duration of award(s): Not Known

What does it cover? These postgraduate scholarships are awarded as follows:
-General Scholarship: 5 awards of £5000 and 3 awards of £3000
-Upendra Baxi Scholarship: £5000
-Latin American: 50% of tuition fees (approximately £7,500)
-African Scholarship: 50% of tuition fees (approximately £7,500)
-Pakistan Scholarship: 50% of tuition fees (approximately £7,500)
-Warwick Law School Graduate: £3000

Selection Criteria: Not Known

Notification: Successful applicants will be notified by the end of April 2014.

How to Apply: To apply email Sara Prestleton clearly stating your student ID and each scholarship for which you would like to be considered. Please note you may be eligible for more than one so please indicate this in your email.

Scholarship Application Deadline: The application deadline is 31st March 2014.

Further Official Scholarship Information and Application

Scholarship Tags: 2014, Africa, India, International, Latin America, Master's, Pakistan, Postgraduate, scholarships, UK



Read more: Postgraduate Scholarships for International Students in UK, 2014 : Scholarship Positions 2014 2015 
http://scholarship-positions.com 

http://scholarship-positions.com/law...14/2014/01/22/

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

رااااااااااائع جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا الموضوع

----------


## حمد القعيد

i will Read more

----------


## رنيم حمدي

رااااااااااائع جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا الموضوع

----------

